# My cat retrieves



## moggy mayhem (Jun 22, 2008)

My cat Pilchard likes nothing better than us throwing a ball of paper for him, which he will chase and retrieve, dropping it at our feet- he's like a dog. Its really cute and our friends are quite amazed when they witness it. I just wondered if anyone else's cat does it our is it just mine who's a bit crazy!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, no he's not crazy, lol. Our Norwegians do it and I know Maine Coons do too, lol I'm sure some of the other breeds do it aswell*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes Lola loves doing that too


----------



## moggy mayhem (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh good, thought I had a cat trapped in a dog's body!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

ive had a couple of moggies that loved to do this


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

my shadow does it too, and he will sit for his food


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Our tabby moggy has done this ever since she was a kitten, used to think she was a bit strange  Her best toy in the whole world and the one she will bring to you to throw up and down the stairs on along the hall, is a pipe cleaner which we've just twisted into a circle. Simple, but OMG she loves it soooooooooooooooo much, goes mental over it


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep! all my Siamese do that too


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes ours too


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It's nice to hear of cats doing it. The reason I have so far never got another cat is that my cat as a teenager would retrieve, as well as doing some 'agility' too  I never thought I'd be able to get another cat like him.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Trinity used to retrieve shiny things out of your bagNo we didn't train her to do this but it was funny trying to explain why she'd taken your camera or phone and she was the only one who wouldn't retrieve a spiderShe did grow out of it thankgod


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

R cats dont but the vet sed that hocus could be taught to if i wanted no how could i train her to retrive ? hav trained dogs but never cats lol ! also is there anyways to train her not 2 climb on the clothes dryer n pull all my nice clean clothes off lol she is such a madam but we love her 4 it


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

My cats don't retrieve 
They take it and run a mile  They used to retrieve as kittens playing games.
Didn't think you could train cats - but if you can I think I'll work on the kittens - maybe I could get them to bring me the kids clothes in the morning


----------



## j333 (Jun 24, 2008)

Our cat retrieves too, only the female one though. She loves post-it notes screwed up into a ball. Especially loves it if we throw it into a box or shoe, so she can seek and retrieve!


----------



## x_jadeth_x (Jun 25, 2008)

My cat Scooby retrieves simple hair bobbles. He even finds them on the street and brings them home through his catflap  plus he actually opens my cupboards until he finds 1, ive come in my bedroom and found like 3 of my small cupboards open and bobbles scatered places. I just sit there and throw them and he jumps bak up and puts them in my hand. Hes only a tabby cat aswel


----------



## j333 (Jun 24, 2008)

My Zeus is a major bobble fan too, he's almost the spit of your cat too! Wierd??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

wiccan said:


> R cats dont but the vet sed that hocus could be taught to if i wanted no how could i train her to retrive ? hav trained dogs but never cats lol ! also is there anyways to train her not 2 climb on the clothes dryer n pull all my nice clean clothes off lol she is such a madam but we love her 4 it


Not that i know of..must be a cat thing ours love fresh washing


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Opal, my cat that likes to retrieve things and bring me presents is really quite skillful. I have a spiral staircase and she carried a little plastic tub half filled with sugar off the coffee table in the lounge, up the staircase and deposited it at my bedroom door with most of the sugar still in it!!!!!! she spilt a tiny little bit on the stairs that was all


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Oscar will do this with his mouse. He will go into the bedroom and pick up this mouse and bring it me, then he walk to stairs and sit and wait for you to throw it


----------



## moggy mayhem (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad other peoples cats do it too, sorry all you people who cats don't and you want to train them I have no idea how - Pilchard just does it!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

With our lot we just throw pipecleaner spiders and they seem to prefer their own color and when they pick them up,as you would with a dog you reward with praise and treats,but we do this in play from kittens and they not only retrieve but place it just so either on your bag,or your foot or your hand but you get w****rs cramp before they get remotely tired-so maybe for the slaves who's cat doesn't retrieve it's a blessing-they'll have other qualities which don't leave any lasting damage


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Only had my rescue cat almost 3 weeks, and he sits to command and chases a small ball and brings it back  He also does some agility by jumping over my Yorkshire Terrier when he is running after his ball ..mad but gorgeous he is.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Know what ya mean DNC'z,our kitts think their huge lambs and the older cats do synchronised air shows and then gracefully crash


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

You should video it lol, I'm going to


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

It's an idea-the time is another at the moLook forward to seeing it though-always makes me laugh


----------

